# Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom? What is the best for Heat Press transfers?



## pinkrage

hi everyone!!

I was wondering if anyone can help.

WHAT TSHIRT brand IS THE BEST IN YOUR OPINION FOR HEAT PRESS TRANSFER.???

GILDAN 

HANES OR FRUIT OF THE LOOM???

I am thinking of putting an order in for gildan 5000 heavyweight tshirts. has any one here used this tshirt and would you recommend it?

pls let me know x


----------



## karlking85

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

Yes, absolutely, you can't go wrong with Gildan. We use the Ultra Cottons and have great luck with them. Printing on all cotton can be sliiiiightly more finicky than 50/50 blends, but not by much. 

What kind of transfers will you be using? Stock transfers out of catalogs, or your own custom designs?


----------



## pinkrage

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

i ntend to use custom transfers which i will print myself. Is this relatively straightforward to do? i dont have a contour cutter


----------



## karlking85

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

Are you talking about inkjet or laser printed transfers that you will make with a printer, or screenprinted transfers? 

With the screenprinted (or plastisol) you wouldn't need to cut them, as they wouldn't have a border. With the inkjet transfers (and laser for that matter) you will have to trim the edges which is time consuming but it's the way alot of us do it.


----------



## badalou

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

For me it is this way..
Gildan 2000
Port And company SanMar
Jerzees


----------



## karlking85

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

I admit I am still not a huge fan of Jerzees, but that's only me.  Lou, how do you feel about Hanes Tagless? (I can't remember the specific name but I know they are 100% cotton)


----------



## Bravo13

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

I use Gildan for almost all I do. Most of the shirts i have purchased in the past, from other printers are Gildan and I like the quality. I have a bunch of event type shirts that are Gildans.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

We are working with Anvil at this time but have used all mentioned above.


----------



## knitnstitch

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

I don't think you can go wrong with Gildan. I have used many brands, and always seem to be back at Gildan.


----------



## pinkrage

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

thanks for all your advice xxx


----------



## Buechee

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

I use Gildan, but I'm thinking of going with Anvil or Hanes tagless.


----------



## mk162

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

We use Anvils for our GT-541 and all of our screen printing. Less flaws and more consistent weight.


----------



## Asian Blade

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

Does Gildan have a tagless shirt tearaway?

Also is Port and Compnay good?


----------



## smalltown785

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

I have used all three. If you are doing inkjet transfers use 50/50. !00% cotton never holds color well. Jergee get little fuz balls when washed. Fruit looks more wrinkled so far I have luck with gildan but haven't washed as many. Gildan and Jergee run bigger than Fruit. I tryed the Hanes Tagless and didn't really like then but that is just me. Cotton color shirts do not hold their color as well as 50/50. I think 50/50 also hold the inkjet transfer better. I am older wore 100% polester. If you spilled anything on it it was done for.


----------



## Progeny

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

I use Gildan Ultra Cotton and just got some Hanes Beefy T's from Ralawise. Both good quality, Hanes is more expensive (Hanes £3.05 Gildan £1.70) but heavier and softer, not as many colours as Gildan. If you sign up look at the raladeal for offers, i got some kustomkit kids t's for 49p each today, excellent value.

Never had any probs with Gildan and the labels are easy to remove or heat transfer over. I tell a lie the red ones have been a bit strange, after a wash the colour looked uneven and there were marks/darker lines where i had put the shirt over a maiden to dry. I washed again and put on a hanger to dry and it was perfect again!

Lee


----------



## GHEENEE1

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

Hi Indigo, I use Gildan 2000 ,6.1 oz 100% cotton for all work on my heat press. Stock transfers and ink jet transfers.
Mike


----------



## Broker

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

All of the brands are similar in quality. Gildan is the top selling t-shirt in the USA for the decorated apparel industry and "5.5 oz." 100% cotton shirts outsell 50/50. Perceptions are developed on experience and everyone seems to have a favorite brand, favorite fabric and favorite weight.
Each brand has something to offer. Gildan is a little wider than Jerzees, Jerzees is a little longer than Gildan, some have seamless necks, some don't, some come in 50 colors, some 30. All are preshrunk and cut on very similar specs. It depends greatly on customer preference, availability and price.


----------



## jakeunderscore1

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

yeah gildan are the best in my experience


----------



## maddog9022

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*

are glidan shirts on the baggy side. i want something on the loose side.


----------



## Girlzndollz

I like Gildan's too, the Ultra cotton is really nice. 

I used Jerzee HWT 50/50 b/c the ironall light had less fade with them. But Gildan's feels better to me and I use them with ironall dark.

The 50/50 blends look nice straight from the dryer, and that feels important to me. 

The Hanes 50/50 BEST was nice for me. 

The Anvil tags on any Anvil shirt I tried just bunched up into a little ball, it looked terrible, and I can't straighten it out. It just bunches up again.

The Gildans run so big my S turned into a M and I had no stock of S to sell. The XL were like a womans size.


----------



## Girlzndollz

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*



maddog9022 said:


> are glidan shirts on the baggy side. i want something on the loose side.


 
I think they are loose. The ones I ordered also seemed to have slight issues laying flat as it seemed there was a light "twist" in the body area from under the armpits to the waist. To press it flat, I had to press, pick it up and refix the other side for a true flat on that side, I didn't like that too much. Otherwise, they ran big, were loose, and had a nice feel.


----------



## maddog9022

*Re: Gildan, Hanes or Fruit of the loom?!!!!!!!!*



Girlzndollz said:


> I think they are loose. The ones I ordered also seemed to have slight issues laying flat as it seemed there was a light "twist" in the body area from under the armpits to the waist. To press it flat, I had to press, pick it up and refix the other side for a true flat on that side, I didn't like that too much. Otherwise, they ran big, were loose, and had a nice feel.


ok cool paintballers like there stuff little loose.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Hi Carl,

Hey, when I ordered, I was using youth sizes. Mens sizes may have a different cut to them. I was surprised how the sizes and cuts varied from mfg and style, so what I saw may not apply in your sizes, but could, probably be best to ask someone's opinion who's using them. 

Best regards!


----------



## maddog9022

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi Carl,
> 
> Hey, when I ordered, I was using youth sizes. Mens sizes may have a different cut to them. I was surprised how the sizes and cuts varied from mfg and style, so what I saw may not apply in your sizes, but could, probably be best to ask someone's opinion who's using them.
> 
> Best regards!


 
thanks. 

i would order one or 2 but i cant seem to convince myself to pay the $21 in shipping for 1 shirt.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Do you have a local supplier that will let you pick up?


----------



## maddog9022

Girlzndollz said:


> Do you have a local supplier that will let you pick up?


 
they are kinda local but not close enough for 1 shirt.


----------



## Girlzndollz

I had that problem when I wanted to test the youth tees. 

I ended up hitting the "clearance rack" and picking up some stuff for my husband (nice sweatshirts, pants). They only had one or two in stock, and I took them to round out the order to make the shipping more reasonable. I figured beats getting stock with stock if I didn't like the tees, and he'll use the stuff.

PS: I made my husband buy them from me so I was re-selling them.... haha.


----------

